# Transparent Cubes



## RampageCuber (Jun 24, 2009)

Are they still illegal?


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> Are they still illegal?



Yes. You can read the wca regulations at worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes.Too short.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm 100% sure that they will always be illegal. Although it is very hard to use the transparency to see colors through the plastic, the potential itself is enough to be considered unfair compared to other "solid" cubes.


----------



## Gprano (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you know an easy solution to make a transparent cube legal ? Like painting it inside ?

Because mine is a very good cube  I wasn't even allowed to use it for multi.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 25, 2009)

Gprano said:


> Do you know an easy solution to make a transparent cube legal ? Like painting it inside ?


That might work but a better solution would be to just get yourself a legal cube (or three  ).


----------



## Jai (Jun 25, 2009)

The only way you can use a transparent cube in competition is if all of your stickers have a white backing (all stickers have the same color on the back, so the transparency doesn't reveal anything helpful).
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=232#p1648


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 26, 2009)

Jai said:


> The only way you can use a transparent cube in competition is if all of your stickers have a white backing (all stickers have the same color on the back, so the transparency doesn't reveal anything helpful).
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=232#p1648



I never knew World Cube Association has a Forum. And I knew that I'm colorblind to transparent.


----------



## Nuceria (Jun 26, 2009)

so the cube4you transparent cube with stock stickers should be legal? The c4y stickers, at least mine, are white on the back.


----------

